# I pod touch,UK gift card for itunes ok here?



## Lee May (24 Dec 2009)

Reluctant donors of an apple i pod touch here.  We bought in the UK recently complete with £25 pounds voucher for itunes. When registering the player on itunes.com it tells us the code on the voucher does not equate with i tunes ireland. Any clue how we can redeem it to put an audio book or something on the player tonight and avoid gridlock on itunes tomorrow Christmas Day please? Any tips appreciated. We have philips go gear ourselves so no experience of the ipod culture at all.  Thanks and happy Christmas.


----------



## govinda (24 Dec 2009)

You'll need to setup an iTunes UK account to do so; it's pretty straightforward - open iTunes and click the iTunes Store link on the left.  Scroll down to the bottom of the store home page and click the list of countries and select UK.  

You should then follow, from number 4 on, the list of instructions under "I do not have an iTunes Store account" at http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1574

Hope that helps!

PS - meant to add; setting up an iTunes UK store account and synching UK content to the iPod will not prevent the gift recipient from setting up an Irish store account and synching that content to the same iPod, both will co-exist happily (have US and Irish content on mine).


----------



## Lee May (24 Dec 2009)

Govinda,

Thank you so much for that information, and so soon. We had set up Irish Account so will now go and set up UK account. Great news. We can pre-load the ipod now and will have a happy camper tomorrow!  Really pleased


----------



## govinda (25 Dec 2009)

Great to hear, no worries!


----------

